# Rock salt pile in Port Newark New Jersey



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Look at this pile of salt in the Port of Newark New Jersey


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

My understanding is that most of that is headed for MacDonald's for use on French Fries.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Too Stroked;1206406 said:


> My understanding is that most of that is headed for MacDonald's for use on French Fries.


You are incorrect, Wendy's contracted these guys because they needed natural salt for their new all natural fries. Watch their commercial, you'll see.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

SEA SALT! Get it right! :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Where's the salt, I don't see it.


----------

